# 942 and Panny commercial 42" plasma



## barrsurf (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I made the jump and ordered the plasma today. It comes with a component input and I also ordered the HDMI board. Any opinions about the better quality input? Also, the HDMI-DVI cable and the DVI-HDMI adapter included with the 942, do they add up to HDMI with audio as well as video?

Thanks


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

barrsurf said:


> Well, I made the jump and ordered the plasma today. It comes with a component input and I also ordered the HDMI board. Any opinions about the better quality input? Also, the HDMI-DVI cable and the DVI-HDMI adapter included with the 942, do they add up to HDMI with audio as well as video?
> 
> Thanks


It does pass audio over the HDMI-DVI-HDMI cable.


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

barrsurf,

You may be OK with a newer set but you should read this thread and temper your expectations accordingly:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46821


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

FrequentFlyer said:


> barrsurf,
> 
> You may be OK with a newer set but you should read this thread and temper your expectations accordingly:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46821


That thread deals with going HDMI to DVI. Barrsurf is going HDMI to HDMI. 
The black crush issues with HDMI to DVI apply to virtually any receiver/TV combination. I have a Panny LCD using the HDMI-DVI-HDMI and the picture is perfect (sharper than the component).


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> That thread deals with going HDMI to DVI. Barrsurf is going HDMI to HDMI.
> The black crush issues with HDMI to DVI apply to virtually any receiver/TV combination. I have a Panny LCD using the HDMI-DVI-HDMI and the picture is perfect (sharper than the component).


I didn't read it that way. If he uses the supplied cable and adapter, all that will be passed through would be DVI thus no sound. The DVI adapter drpos out the sound. At least that was my experience.

If he gets a HDMI to HDMI cable then sound will be passed through, but again in my experience the PQ will be washed out compared to component connections. Of course I have a DLP set.

It will be interesting to head the outcome of his trials.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Tom-Tx said:


> I didn't read it that way. If he uses the supplied cable and adapter, all that will be passed through would be DVI thus no sound. The DVI adapter drpos out the sound. At least that was my experience.
> 
> If he gets a HDMI to HDMI cable then sound will be passed through, but again in my experience the PQ will be washed out compared to component connections. Of course I have a DLP set.
> 
> It will be interesting to head the outcome of his trials.


The supplied cable is a 2 piece cable. You have an HDMI-DVI or, with the second piece attached, it goes HDMI-HDMI. I use the 2 piece setup for HDMI-HDMI. It does pass the audio. It would not pass audio if you used the HDMI-DVI.

As far as PQ is concerned, on my set the HDMI is slightly sharper than component but the colors are slightly less bright.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Component or HDMI, which has better picture??

It depends which device has a better converter in it. If your tv has a better processor, then sending the signal digital (DVi or HDMI) will likely give you a better picture. If the 942 has a better convertor than your tv, then component video will liekly yeild a better picture.

Then you get into issues about whether your display does funky things with a digital input, like not letting you change aspect, or user settings (picture, color, sharpness, etc). 

It really boils down to indivual user differences. The bottom line is everyone who has both a digital hd input and an analog one should try both and see for their setup which one is better (if they can tell a difference).

Jon


----------



## ratnamg (Apr 30, 2002)

I just setup my 942 with a Panny LCD through the HDMI-DVI-HDMI cable and it works well. No issues


----------

